# Nail Biting



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Do Chi's bite their own nails? I keep Chico's nails trimmed, but lately he has been chewing on/biting his back nails. I've never seen any of my other dogs do this, but then again, they weren't Chi's...Chi's are in their own little worlds...lol.  Also, Chico had these little, um, I don't wanna say scabs, because they're not, they just feel like scabs, but they are white, things on the very very tips on the inside of his ears, what could they be? He's not due to go to the vet until August, but if they are something to be worried about, I will take him ASAP.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Since we moved up to Virginia, Zeus has begun chewing his back nails. His skin isn't red, so it's not allergy related (I don't think). I keep his nails trimmed, but have no clue why he's doing this.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my pit bull used to bite his nails all the time! i couldn't cut them but i could take my nail file and file them for him.


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I have cut Peanut's nails before but its kind of hard.
My Fiance doesnt cut his labrador's nails but since he goes for his walks on concrete before he decides to "do his business" on the grass they usually file on their own.
I dont think that works as well for Peanuts but for the few seconds that he walks across the street his nails do get a bit shorter (significantly) :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

That's funny that you ask that about biting/chewing on nails. My Taco does that too. Just his back nails. It seems like he does it when it's about time for them to be cut, and stops for a while right after I cut them. Maybe they're too long and it bothers them????


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget has been biting and chewing on his back feet since he was 3 weeks old... there is never anything there that makes me think there is something wrong .. he just likes them.. Mark calls them his chicken wings... because it looks like he is chewing on chicken wings.. hehehe he is really cute when he does this...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jasmine doesn't chew on her nails, but my previous chi, Tia, did. Even though we trimmed them, she still chewed on them. I think it's a sort of habit, kind of like some people bite their nails.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico only chews on his back, right nails. I think its time to get a trim anyways.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

All three of mine do and i keep them trimmed


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

My Lola bites on her back toes and nails too!! She always has done from 7 wks old!! And we say she's chewing on her chicken wings too just like Gadget's mom, coz she kinda sucks them too!! :lol: 

I don't think there's anything wrong with her at all.... I thought she just likes it and its her way of cleaning her toe nails like having a manicure!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i never saw one of mine do that ....must look funny  

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella chews her back nails and my mother's chi did also. Their nails are trimmed..........so I think they just like to do it LOL


----------

